# Update on Sonic's Health



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sonic went to the vet earlier today because he has had some intestinal problems that were not getting better. The vet took an X-ray of Sonic and found that the cause of his illness is an intestinal tumor. I don't know what the outcome will be; the vet said that they will perform exploratory surgery tomorrow afternoon to see where the tumor is and if it can be removed. If the mass can't be removed, I have agreed to have him euthanized while he is still under anasthesia so he doesn't have to suffer. I'm only hoping that Sonic will get to live.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Will be praying for you both.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

You and Sonic are in my thoughts and prayers, I'm sending you good juju as we speak! It sounds like Sonic is in very capable hands, and has a loving owner to make such a selfless decision should it come to that. Good vibes coming to the vet, you, and your little spiny one.


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, it really means a lot to me.


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sending loads of good vibes your way. Xavier and I wish Sonic the best.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Praying for you both. Please let us know how everything goes. HUGS.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will pray that a recovery is possible for Sonic. Rest well little Sonic.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I lit a candle (Which is my version of praying) for Sonic's health. I am sure Orion is wishing you well as well  Please keep us updated.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Brillo and I are sending our good vibes! Good luck Sonic!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Quills crossed here for good news.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you both have to go through this. I hope he's alright & can recover quickly. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry .

I hope the surgery goes well, and he recovers fast. I really am hoping for a positive outcome for you both!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope everything turns out alright.


----------

